# Η oμιλούσα εξαιρείται



## Theseus (Sep 3, 2016)

In a very idealised picture of Greek women the author writes:-
Οι Αθηναίες - η ομιλούσα εξαιρείται - έχουν χάρη. Η έκφρασή τους είναι ωραία. Does it mean 'Athenian women, excluding the gossiper, have charm. Their way of speaking is beautiful'. Have any real women ever been like this, except in fantasy? Is ομιλούσα still a form in current usage?:inno:
PS In the same passage occurs this sentence στον τόπο μας σημειώνεται η ωραία τάση να κρατούσαμε το ντύσιμο, το χτένισμα, την έκφραση πιο κοντά στην ελληνική παράδοση. What does στον τόπο μας mean here? :curse:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Η ομιλούσα (masc. ο ομιλών) here means "myself" (an obsolete form, used --if I am not mistaken-- almost exclusively in this expression). Στον τόπο μας means just "in our country".


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2016)

A synonym for «ο ομιλών (feminine: η ομιλούσα)» would be «ο υποφαινόμενος (feminine: η υποφαινόμενη / older form: υποφαινομένη)». This means "the undersigned" (the one mentioned below) and is connected with the written word. Of course, we'll find exceptions: «ο ομιλών» in printed text and «ο υποφαινόμενος» used by someone speaking!


----------



## Theseus (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks, both. Would υποφαινόμενος sound a trifle pompous? As one nice but slightly pompous old ex-city mayor used to say to me, "As an heducated (ούτως) man, myself included, would you agree that......


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2016)

It is perhaps more pompous, definitely more roundabout, and evidently longer that "εγώ". :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Αναρωτήθηκα ποιος θα ήταν ο πιο μακροσκελής τρόπος να πει κανείς «εγώ» καθυστερώντας την ουσία. Μια προσπάθεια:

_Αγαπητοί συμπολίτες, ο υποφαινόμενος και ομιλών αυτοπροσώπως, ο εκφέρων τους λόγους που ακούτε, ο ενώπιόν σας ιστάμενος, εγώ, ο δήμαρχός σας..._

:twit::inno::devil:


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2016)

Να το διανθίσω;

_... ο πρώτος πολίτης αυτού του τόπου, ο δήμαρχός σας, εγώ μ’ άλλα λόγια ..._


----------



## Philip (Sep 3, 2016)

There are also expressions like ο γράφων "the present writer". Presumably too η γράφουσα (though i have not come across this form personally).

Dr7x's range of expressions also reminds me of "yours truly" as a reference to oneself.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Οι Αθηναίες - η ομιλούσα εξαιρείται - έχουν χάρη. Η έκφρασή τους είναι ωραία. Does it mean 'Athenian women, excluding the gossiper, have charm. ...



After Philip's comment right above, I believe this could be nicely rendered as "yours truly excluded" (as in "present company excepted / excluded"), with a touch of ostensible modesty since she's talking about charm but not including herself in the charming ones —or claiming not to, at least.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 3, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ για όλη τη βοήθεια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 3, 2016)

And to answer Theseus' other question, «στον τόπο μας» means _in our parts_.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks, Duke.:)


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2016)

Ας αναφέρουμε και το "εξαιρούνται οι παρόντες" (present company excepted) και το "ονόματα δεν λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε".


----------



## Philip (Sep 11, 2016)

naming no names, as it were


----------

